# Looking for quality chef coats



## turbochef422 (Jan 7, 2016)

I prefer white 3/4 sleeve chef coats. Looking to see what some others use. If it helps I'm an Executive Chef but get my hands dirty so nothing too pretty. I don't know if I want to go Egyptian Cotton or what I need some help. My coat game isn't very strong.


----------



## Rsumner12 (Jan 7, 2016)

Bragard is always an excellent choice for high end coats. Hedley and Bennett and tilit are on the 'prettier' side but make quality products as well. Medium Rare Chef Apparel also seem like they have some interesting things.


----------



## panda (Jan 7, 2016)

http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/15257-Chef-jackets


----------



## marc4pt0 (Jan 7, 2016)

http://www.crookedbrook.com/chef-coats.htm

I have yet to grab something from them, but maybe some day. 
Typically I've been ordering from Chef Works, their Premium line is nice. I get either the ECHR or the shorter sleeve version ECSS.

I also like Braggard, sharp stuff there as well. But I get a great discount at CW so that's the way I go today. Plus their stuff lasts. I still have coats that are 9 years old that look just as good as new. (And yes, I wash them myself).


----------



## ThEoRy (Jan 7, 2016)

http://www.bragardusa.com/


----------



## turbochef422 (Jan 7, 2016)

I have a few bragard jackets they are too "tailored" for my fat self.


----------



## marc4pt0 (Jan 7, 2016)

I had one of their organic cotton ones. Shrunk by 2 sizes _at least_ after washing (in cold) and drying (on low).
I also got 3 of their short sleeve Grand Jackets. The rolled buttons kept popping off of one of them. I got tired of sewing them back on, if I was able to find the missing button that is. Yes, sew the buttons back on. Because that's what you do with a (then) $125 chef coat. 
Outside of that they're pretty nice coats. I just don't want to risk spending that kind of money again myself.


----------



## panda (Jan 7, 2016)

anyone try these? https://www.happychefuniforms.com/cookcool-long-sleeve-mesh-chef-coat.html


----------

